# Free BMW



## Darin (Apr 10, 2009)

Lot's of good parts.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sdo/968512408.html


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 10, 2009)

I seen that on best of craigs list. Look for the "cat found" listing. Thats funny as well.


----------



## Darin (Apr 10, 2009)

that was excellent. If anyone hasn't seen it. here it is.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/fay/938646501.html


----------

